# firewater leopard gecko?



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

what's a firewater leopard gecko?

LeopardGeckos.us - Your Complete Leopard Gecko Morph Guide


----------



## JAG Loves Beardies (Apr 13, 2008)

That just looks like a tangerine albino or something to me.
Im no expert on morphs tho.:whistling2:


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

thats a fancy looking leopard gecko - sorry lol


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

A tangerine sunglow (hybino) made with the Rainwater strain of Albino.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

orange (fire) rainwater (water) firewater


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

are sunglows hypos or super hypos? if they can be both which looks the best the hypo or the super form?


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

sunglows are superhypo usualy. hypo have reduced body pattern and superhypos lack all body spotting


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

ok then thanks for your help


----------

